

Sublime Text 3 Is Not Dead and Not Sold to GitHub - TuxLyn
http://blog.gotux.net/random/sublime-text-3-is-not-dead/

======
aniketpant
I never heard that news but I have a feeling that it sprouted from the Atom
release announcement. It breaks my heart when I get to hear such rumors
because most of these great software are backed well by the community but just
because another software with similar functionality props up, people assume
that one of them must have given up.

I am still using ST3 Beta unregistered because currently I do not have the
money to afford it but I definitely will support it's development as it is the
only text editor which suits me.

------
coldcode
I assume they haven't made very much money and can only afford one dev, or
like TextMate they made too much and no longer care?

~~~
ProNoob13
Actually, it's a one-man company. The guy from the sales team is the very same
developer that's made every version of Sublime Text so far.

~~~
n00ge
That may not be true. Jon Skinner, the developer of ST, is the sole developer
but as of a few months ago (may have been longer by now but I don't remember)
he added on support for sales. I don't remember the guys name. Jon has done an
excellent job of building the application. I'm sad to see it so slow and quiet
at the moment. Hopefully everything is well with him.

------
ekyo777
you may want to fix the spelling, "and there reply" -> "and their reply" "I’ve
decided" -> "I decided"

[http://www.wikihow.com/Use-There,-Their-and-
They%27re](http://www.wikihow.com/Use-There,-Their-and-They%27re) sorry, don't
know of a good reference for the second one and I don't believe I'd explain it
well.

~~~
TuxLyn
Yeah, sorry about that ^_^ Fixed.

------
publicfig
Did anyone ever even think this?

~~~
dwightgunning
I like the element of social engineering in this!

The person enquiring has clearly baited the support rep into disclosing more
info than they would have if it was just a bland question about the release
date.

~~~
dkuntz2
What did they reveal? We already knew there was only one dev and that
currently purchased licenses will work with ST3 (but not older licenses)...

~~~
dwightgunning
I'm not aware of what the folks making Sublime have already revealed but I
just found there was an 'element' of accidental engineering here.

I'm a fan of Sublime and their support is solid so you can chalk it up to that
if you want. Have it your way.

